# Please use care when choosing which Sub Forum to post in



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Just as the title states, please be sure to select the proper sub forum when posting a topic. We are getting positively inundated with posts carelessly placed in the wrong area lately.

Paramount, if you are asking what horn to buy, what your horn is worth etc. the ONLY appropriate sub forum for this is the ADVICE ON BUYING/SELLING A HORN. If it deals with side by side comparisons between two or more horns, it belongs in the SAX vs. SAX/MP vs. MP sub forum only. 
These are the most common questions asked on this forum, and there are literally thousands of examples in our archives. The best we can hope for in dealing with this flood gate is too keep them confined to the proper area, so that these posts aren't spread all over the board, in every possible sub forum.

Thank you.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

This is becoming a real issue lately. Please read this announcement and use care when selecting the appropriate sub forum, in particular our new members. 

Thank you.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

This is becoming epidemic again, especially with the recent round of new members. We have a sub forum for just about every topic, so please review these sub forum titles and choose wisely when posting a topic. 

I am having to move an inordinate amount of misplaced posts and threads to their correct locations.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

*Administrator note.*

We are not coming any closer to meeting this requirement. Newbies, it is imperative that you use care to post in the correct sub forum.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Very little improvement among the newbies with this issue. Let's tighten it up guys and gals.


----------

